# Roxbury CC, Asst. Dir. of Public Safety.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Assistant Director of Public Safety*
Roxbury Community College 
in Roxbury Crossing, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 03/04/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Company Description:*
Roxbury Community College is an urban, public, two-year College serving a diverse community including peoples of color, recent immigrants and nontraditional populations. The College mission is to facilitate student success in achieving educational goals through the delivery of high quality transfer and career programs. RCC strives to honor traditional commitments, and to be responsive to new challenges and insights through workforce training, ESOL and community education. The student population at the college is diverse in ethnicity, gender, language, age and background. Roxbury Community College is an AA/EO employer and strongly encourages applications from candidates who would enhance the diversity of its staff. Reasonable accommodations may be made to enable individuals with disabilities to perform the essential functions.

*Job Description:*
The Assistant Director will assist in the supervision of Campus Public Safety Officers, Public Safety Dispatchers, and Security Guards. The Assistant Director will participate in managing Department operations, ensuring that the college community and its facilities are safe and secure. The Assistant Director will be the Officer in Charge of the Department in the absence of the Director of Public Safety. This role will assist the Director in all public safety planning, and training initiatives. This will include training the Public Safety staff to ensure they understand and adhere to all college rules and regulations and Department Procedures and Massachusetts General Laws. This role also trains staff and other members of the community on issues pertaining to safety, sexual assault prevention and investigation, including Title IX and Clery regulations. In addition to the Director, the Assistant Director is the only other sworn officer for the college.
*Responsibilities:*
Daily responsibilities include: managing the assignment of patrol officers for all shifts and special events to ensure proper staffing through the contact security provider. At the direction of the Director of Public Safety coordinate special events; oversee and manage security for multiple parking lots; supervise and conduct investigations as well as assist outside agencies conducting their investigations; maintaining the property and evidence in accordance with laws and policies. Review the police log and incident reports and post the Public Crime Log in accordance with Clery standards. Maintain a good working relationship and daily interface with the contract security site manager to ensure that contract guards are equipped, trained, and performing their duties in an acceptable manner. Responsibilities also include responding to calls for service as an SSPO, conducting investigations, follow-ups, writing reports, and prosecuting law violators.

*Requirements:*
*Job Duties:*

Protect life and property. Working as a member of a team, and in problem solving partnerships with the community, actively seeks to identify safety and security related problems and concerns and take the necessary steps to resolve those problems or concerns efficiently and effectively.
Respond safely and rapidly to emergency calls for emergency services such as reports of crimes in progress; suspected criminal activity; medical emergencies; environmental emergencies; fires, fire alarms; motion and intrusion alarms; and accidents, etc. Render aid as required. Conduct thorough initial investigations of incidents and follow up investigations as assigned. Assist Massachusetts State Police, Boston Police, Transit Police, Boston Fire; Boston EMS; and other public safety service as requested and/or required.
Enforce the laws of the Commonwealth of Massachusetts and applicable Roxbury Community
College regulations. Refer student offenders for internal disciplinary action to the Dean of Students, Judicial Affairs, etc., and participate effectively in the College's internal disciplinary process. Assists members of the Community in the civil and criminal court process. Assist in training of newly hired Campus Police Officers and Public Safety Officers.
Provide and/or participate in crime prevention briefings to the community. Attend community events and speak to students, faculty and/or staff regarding strategies and tactics to stay safe.
Operate department communication equipment; answer telephone inquiries; receive and document reports of criminal activity; dispatch foot and mobile units; operate paging system; supervise monitoring alarm and CCTV systems.
Perform safety and security inspections of all campus facilities, grounds and equipment, on foot or motor vehicle. Supervise parking enforcement and the monitoring of parking resources.
Work hours and location may vary, based on campus operating needs. May need to be available during off hours and must be available to respond to campus upon request.
Ability to respond quickly in an emergency and protect staff and others in a conflict situation.

*Additional Information:
Supervision Received:* Director of Public Safety
*Supervision Exercised:* Public Safety Officers and Supervisors 
*Minimum Requirements:*
(All candidates must have the legal right to work in the United States)

Bachelor's degree or equivalent from an accredited college or university with major course work in criminal justice, police science, fire science, behavioral science or related field.
Minimum of five years of police experience and three years experience supervising police operations, public safety communications, and report writing on a full-time basis
Prior experience in a College Campus Police Department preferred
Knowledge of Clery Act requirements for college campuses
Operating knowledge of Microsoft Office Suite applications and a police records management system
Current Driver's License with a satisfactory driving record.
Ability and qualifications to be appointed a Massachusetts Special State Police Officer (SSPO) pursuant to MGL Chapter 22C Section 63.
In accordance with MGL Chapter 6E a full-time MPTC approved academy is required, or the completion of the bridge academy prior to appointment
Excellent communications and interpersonal skills.
*Additional Desired Qualifications:*

Possess or ability to possess a Massachusetts Class A LTC.
CPR/First Aid/AED certification.
Experience with Report Exec police records management system.
Appointment is subject to a thorough background check to include SORI (Sexual Offense Registry Information), CORI (Criminal Offense Registry Information) RMV (Registry of Motor Vehicles), employment history and references, physical and psychological examination.
Roxbury Community College is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer and does not discriminate on the basis of race, color, national origin, sex, disability, religion, age, veteran status, genetic information, gender identity or sexual orientation in its programs and activities as required by Title IX of the Educational Amendments of 1972, the Americans with Disabilities Act of 1990, Section 504 of the Rehabilitation Act of 1973, Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, and other applicable statutes and college policies. The College prohibits sexual harassment including sexual violence. Inquiries or complaints concerning discrimination, harassment, retaliation, or sexual violence shall be referred to the College's Affirmative Action or Title IX Coordinator, the Equal Employment Opportunities Commission or the United States Department of Education's Office for Civil Rights.
The Jeanne Clery Disclosure of Campus Security Policy and Crime Statistics Act requires all institutes of higher education to disclose campus policy statements and crime statistics. Our annual report is available at www.rcc.mass.edu/clery.

Roxbury Community College is an equal opportunity/affirmative action/504 employer.


----------

